# What to get a Carpenter



## AndyD5 (Mar 30, 2007)

My father has a huge shop aprox size of a five car garage with nearly every major tool and machine I can think of collected over his past 30 years.  he is going to be retiring in a few months and I'd like to get him something he doesn't have perhaps so new inovative thing that he couldn't possibly already have.  He is a mechanical engineer and has DIY'd a lot of the aparatus in his shop and as far as shops go it's clean like a FAB floor at Intel he knows where everything is and has built the entire place himself.  does anyone have any ideas for something to get him perhaps there is some place you can subscribe to get blue prints for making small things.  lately he's been making cabinets for his home and lincoln logs for my 4 y/o nephew.   Both of us are the mcgiver sort we make things work from our own ideas and adapt other things we hear and see about.  He gets tons of magazines and we can't allow him to look at Rockwell magazines near a phone or there will be something purchased...  I would say he enjoys making furniture and toys.  Have you got any ideas?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Andy 
You mentioned Lincoln logs , i build log style birdhouses similar to Lincoln logs so I've been told.
I just started selling How to plans for a couple of my birdhouses .
So far i have two different designs and i am working on more.
They are very detailed and pretty easy to follow.

If that is something your looking for you can see them at www.extremebirdhouse.com

john


----------



## AndyD5 (Apr 4, 2007)

that's exactly the sort of thing I'm looking for my dad has made himself all sorts of jigs for making lincoln logs I'm having him build a home made set for my kids but I never tought about it we probably could nail/glue them together and make something permanent just have to use better stock material.  thanks and btw I've looked at your pictures you posted they are awesome I've made many bird houses just the borring style but I did get bored and put shingles on them and paint them.


----------

